# PY21W v. P21W?



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

are the PY21W just amber bulbs? whats the difference between the 2?


----------



## CoolWhiteVR6 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: PY21W v. P21W? (HIDGolf)*

The PY21W bulbs have offset pins
EDIT: found the pic I was looking for








PY21W (offset pins)


[Modified by CoolWhiteVR6, 12:07 PM 2-22-2002]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: PY21W v. P21W? (CoolWhiteVR6)*

is that it? could i modify a P21W LED to fit there? With the photometrics be correct? are the bulbs different lenghts?
http://netdisty.net/ds/aut1157/ 
this is where im getting the bulbs.


----------



## CoolWhiteVR6 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: PY21W v. P21W? (HIDGolf)*

I gather you have PY21W sockets in headlight assy's?
* disclaimer: i haven't done this before *
If that's the case, I think you could just replace your PY21W sockets with P21W sockets and run the P21W bulbs.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: PY21W v. P21W? (CoolWhiteVR6)*

The PY21W have offset pins while the P21W have straight pins.
You could fit a P21W into a PY21W socket but you'll have to file down one of the pins on the P21W to make it fit into the PY21W. (and vice versa)
Both can be either amber or clear... only difference is the configuration of the pins.


----------



## CoolWhiteVR6 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: PY21W v. P21W? (Deception)*

Interesting. I've only ever seen the amber or Silver Vision (basically amber) versions of the PY21W. I had no idea they were available in clear too.


----------

